# Cats pissing on my plants!!



## absynth (Oct 18, 2007)

omg, I have a weird problem.  Some stupid cat pissed on my plants.
They are potted plants that sit outside.  They smell absolutely horrendous and the bottom leaves turned black.

Do I need to toss these out or can they be saved?  I dont know if smoking cat piss pot would be harmful or just really nasty or what!

please help.  PS they are in their late flowering period.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 18, 2007)

Just flush with water, its all organic.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL....natural ferts.

But yea, cat pee smells very bad.


----------



## absynth (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man, naaasty.  i duno if cat piss qualifies as a fert but yeah I guess its organic at least.

Ill tell you one thing, I wont be the first to test this catbud!


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

Hahahahaha!!!!!  It'll be cool man


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd smoke it!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 18, 2007)

Never Know might turn ur voice to MEOW lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe the cat piss will keep the deer away.  LOL.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2007)

LMAO,
   Oh man that really blows buttermilk, but Growdude is 100% correct it is all good, just flush a few times with some water and your back in the good. Your babies will probably freak if another cat ever gets near them though, LOL
  Now on a wee bit of a side note, (forgive the pun), if you got a cat or a dog and you bring that plant indoors, you will learn to regret that move. Cats spray urine as a means of marking territory or just like leaving a calling card that says yeah, I was here, and I'm bad, that's right who's bad Meow-meow who's your daddy ? LOL.
   Coulda been worse, he might of buried something of a bit of a surprise for ya, Ha-Ha  damn cats will spray anything and yeah it does smell phewwww.

smoke with courage LOL
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 19, 2007)

The buds will come out purrfect. No worries.


----------



## Grannie420 (Oct 21, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## absynth (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks all.  I'll take a couple pics so everyone can see what cat piss does to a plant before I cut em down.  They're pretty small, n I think I need to cut em real soon.  Ill flush tomorrow but then I gotta cut em.  I'll letcha know how it goes.  =)


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a severe problem with cats getting into my rose gardens and other flower beds throughout my property. 

You gotta fight a natural instinct with a natural instinct. Do a google search for wolf or coyote urine.

Buy some, you wont need alot. Takin a regular 1 litre spray bottle and mix it 1 part of wolf/coyote urin to 4 parts water. Now there are a few ways you can apply this solution, you can either spray the plant directly, which will obviously achieve the best results, but what worked for me was spraying the surrounding area with the solution, although i made it an even 50/50 solution. Wolf/Coyote urine has a much more pungent smell to it than regular domesticated dog urine.

this worked 100% in my gardens and i saw immeadiate results. After awhile of this, the habit will form with the cat or cats and they will completely avoid the area altogether whether it smells like urine or not. I would start by spraying a few of the walls, floor, and other surrounding areas. Spray a good 15ft radius around the grow area. Only spray your plants with the solution as a last ditch effort, and if you should need to, up the solution to 3 part urine 1 part water. Also, spray the dirt area, not the plant itself. I have 5 cats, i have used this method to train cats to stay away from certain areas, and it is a flawless technique. Be patient with it, but most of the time you will see your cats get curious and then run away. it's kinda funny...

Should they start scent marking more, increase the spray radius of your area. Keep this up until the habit is broken, remember you are trying to break a natural instinctual habit for this animal, its not gonna come easy!

Nova


----------

